# Lighting for 5.5 gallon planted shrimp tank?



## Andrew M. (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm planning to start a planted shrimp tank but I'm not sure what intensity/type of lighting to use . I've seen LFS's sell the Fluval Ebi light but they go for $40-50 which is a bit pricey. I was also thinking of using LEDs. I will not be using CO2 so most of the plants will be mosses and ferns. Any suggestions?

On a side note, does anyone have experience on carpeting plants that do not need CO2?


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I did glosso a few years back doing Metricide 14/Excel. You can also do Staurogyne repens as a carpet. You could use a gooseneck clamp light and a spiral compact as a lighting source as well.

Best regards,

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

How about this from our sponsor? 
aQ.Mini
Currently got 1 on my 4+ish gal tank right now


----------



## Andrew M. (Aug 28, 2012)

i found myself a lamp and some 6500k 13 watt spiral cfls lying. i guess those will do. as for the Staurogyne repens, do most lfs's carry them?


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

The search function will help with some of your questions. Here's what I found just typing "carpeting plants:" http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/planted-tank-specific-13/best-medium-light-carpeting-plants-non-co2-38235/


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Andrew M. said:


> i found myself a lamp and some 6500k 13 watt spiral cfls lying. i guess those will do. as for the Staurogyne repens, do most lfs's carry them?


I have those same bulbs on my 5.5g. They are perfect for plants. My hood is a double bulb. I found it to be too much light for some plants. 1 bulb will be good. Only problem I found with 1 was the light didnt cover the full tank. So the plants along the edge didnt get as much light as the middle did.


----------



## Transposon (Sep 19, 2012)

I had Lilaeopsis brasiliensis as a carpet in my low tech, no CO2, Walstad tank. The Lilaeopsis brasiliensis formed a fairly thick carpet, but the plants were pretty tall (5-7 cm). So that might not work in a 5.5 gal.


----------

